# A Red Wing Spongeware bowl



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

This was in the cellar. A local antique dealer offerd me $20 for it 15 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> This was in the cellar. A local antique dealer offerd me $20 for it 15 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 141069


Ugh... I loathe antiques dealers.

Well, a $20 offer for it 15 years ago, I estimate the bowl would have been worth $100 (or more) at the time, even more now, though price ranges for certain periods are tied to collector interest.

It's a very unique looking bowl and really pretty.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

I looked on eBay, but of course, their prices are all over the place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> I looked on eBay, but of course, their prices are all over the place.


What sort of asking prices are you seeing for same or similar bowls?


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

@debodun I was interested in your bowl so I browsed and found some on Etsy and I found the following
https://www.redwingcollectors.org/25405/ask_the_experts/stoneware/red-wing-panel-sponge-ware-bowl


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...12&_nkw=red+wing+spongeware+bowl&_sacat=18875


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 22, 2020)

https://www.etsy.com/market/red_wing_sponge_bowl


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

I get the idea it's probably in the $50 to $80 range. Mine is in good condition.


----------



## Remy (Dec 22, 2020)

It's lovely. Scored some vintage Roseville blue band bowls (not rare) at the Goodwill a few years ago. I left the biggest one there because I didn't have room for it and it was heavy! I paid under 10 dollars for the two I got. I love looking for vintage kitchen items, coffee mugs, etc. at thrift stores. Avoiding them right now however.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh!  it's lovely!  I have a Red Wing crock but it's just plain brown.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 22, 2020)

I that a Red Wing Detroit Dish? Named after the Detroit red wings hockey team https://1000logos.net/detroit-red-wings-logo/


----------

